# Monitor zeigt 800x600 falsch an



## holzmensch (1. Mai 2008)

Hiho,

ich habe den LG 786LS Monitor der zeigt alles perfekt und ohne Probleme an, bis auf die 800x600 Auflösung. Dort verschiebt sich das Bild nach oben und das Stück von oben kommt unten wieder raus. Also werden sozusagen die oberen 4-5cm unten angezeigt.

Kann mir einer helfen?
holzmensch


----------



## fluessig (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo Holzmensch,

hast du schonmal versucht das Bild im Monitormenü nach unten zu verschieben? So hat es bei mir früher geklappt (hab diesen Fehler schon sehr sehr lange nicht mehr gehabt).


----------



## matze93 (1. Mai 2008)

Tja bei mir war das Bild zwar auch mal nicht optimal richtig verschoben, aber der Fehler ist mir echt neu.


----------



## fluessig (1. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn das Problem eigentlich auch nur von Röhrenmonitoren. Sowas passiert mit DVI Anschlüssen wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht mehr.

Ein weiterer Punkt in dem Zusammenhang könnte auch noch die Bildwiederholfrequenz sein. Alles nur Vermutungen, bei Röhrenmonitoren, waren das zumindest die Ursachen.


----------

